# I will draw your bettas



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can draw bettas pretty well. Here is a sample. I will take requests and aftert the ones I post today I will post the ones I finish every saturday. sorry about the pic quality i am still working on that but I am sure you get the general outline of the fish.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I would love it if you can do a pic of Harley. Thanks!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Could you please draw a pic of Maka-chan for me?


----------

